# My Haul Swatch



## MACFreak (Dec 16, 2006)

here is my swatch from my latest hauling


----------



## Ascella (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe you could mention which products are used on the photo.


----------



## MissMarley (Dec 16, 2006)

i'm assuming the e/s are chrome yellow and bitter, but what are the lip products?


----------



## MACFreak (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_i'm assuming the e/s are chrome yellow and bitter, but what are the lip products?_

 
U got my e/s's rite.

e/s r:Chrome yellow and Bitter

L/g r:Love Necter & Pink Lemonade


----------

